# SUP inflatable



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

If you were just starting and didnt drive a monster truck would you get an inflatable? Is the inflatable a big diff between a firmer board?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I have owned both an iSUP (Hala Atcha) and a plastic Corran Streetfighter. I prefer the Corran over Hala, but Hala is an amazing board. iSUPs are great because they roll up and can fit inside a small car but I think you use some stability with them compared to hard board. Also with Isup your center of gravity is much higher due to the thickness being same through out board and inflatables have more spring in them. Corran has a lowered deck to keep you lower on water but feet do get wet, but if you are using in waterwater, does not matter cause everything gets wet. Weight is the big difference, my plastic board is almost twice as heavy, which is a pain if you have to huff it down to put in and up from take-out. iSUPS are really easy to carry and can take abuse like the plastic. Price is a big difference too, iSUPs are around $1200-$1500 (but cheapers ones are out there) and plastic runs $800ish. Composite boards are also in the $1200-$1500. What is your primary us? River, Lake, Surf, etc.? What kinda car? Budget?


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

What are your main uses going to be? If you will be on the river for at least 30% of the time, you will be better off with an inflatable. The inflatables have been getting better and better - meaning stiffer, better decks, some have lash down points, better construction, etc. A lot of the inflatables also have removable fins, which is a nice option if paddling both rivers and lakes. Most manufacturers are making a 4" and 6" thick board to accommodate different size riders and different uses. If you are in the Denver area, we have 5 different inflatable models you can check out. We also have them on our website.

Stand-up Paddle - Boats


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Starting on easy water but who knows after that. I can definitely see running easy III someday with it. Honda Fit for the car. Like everyone, less money is good but able to go up in the 1k area if needed. Looks like paddles are pretty expensive as well.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Get a good fiberglass paddle. They do better with impacts compared to carbine and are cheaper. 

CKS has some deals on Red and Starboard iSUPs right now.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I went with the Starboard SUP 2014

4" Fun. It inflates to 18 psi which is very stiff for downriver and surfing. I will likely get a Bad fish 9'6" river surfer for the play park after I get healed up, but the Astro Whopper Fun is great for downriver. Took it down Rincon at 4000 this season.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Also check this out: 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f45/new-ww-sup-board-for-2015-a-54621.html

Looked like the shit when I saw Harvey running it down Browns, but would probably be useless for surfing.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Do you have cross bars on your honda? I carried boards on my VW GTI all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

There's a lot of personal preference when it comes to inflatables vs hard boards. Almost all inflatables, feel like inflatables… even the newest boards that are 6" thick and pushing the PSI boundaries. They have a sponginess to them that I hate.

The only exception I've found to this is the shorter inflatables like the Hala Peno and Badfish IRS, they feel less like a wet noodle because they're simply short.

My recommendation is to demo/borrow as many different boards as you can. You won't know if you like it unless you try it. Also consider buying a cheap used board with the intent on upgrading if you enjoy the sport.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> There's a lot of personal preference when it comes to inflatables vs hard boards. Almost all inflatables, feel like inflatables… even the newest boards that are 6" thick and pushing the PSI boundaries. They have a sponginess to them that I hate.
> 
> The only exception I've found to this is the shorter inflatables like the Hala Peno and Badfish IRS, they feel less like a wet noodle because they're simply short.
> 
> My recommendation is to demo/borrow as many different boards as you can. You won't know if you like it unless you try it. Also consider buying a cheap used board with the intent on upgrading if you enjoy the sport.


X2!!! Spend money on a good paddle right now, and get a used board.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

We've got two SUP inflatables in stock, one by NRS and the other by BIC. You're welcome to come try them in our pool if you'd like Greg.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey there, I have a brand new Badfish MCIT 10'6" Inflatable SUP for sale which are the best inflatables on the market. Retial is $1450 but I'm selling it for $900. This board rips for everything...flatwater....rivers...whitewater. Everything. It rolls up into a backpack and is less than 40lbs so you can fly it. It's Red/Black/Grey.
Let me know if you're interested. 
Cheers


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I have crossbars but rarely use them since my burn or playpoat fit inside. Better gas mileage.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Logan thanks for the advice. Scott I might take you up on that but someone offered to let me borrow their board so I might do that after I get back to Colorado.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the idea of getting a good paddle now and a used boat idea.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok, so changing direction a bit. Paddle recommendations?


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Riviera ASSET ADJUSTABLE R8.5 - Carbon Fiber SUP Paddle (Accessories, Paddle, Riviera) | SUP Paddles | Riviera Paddlesurf

That Riviera was my favorite paddle when I worked at a paddle shop. Light and adjustable (which I think is important:whitewater/flatwater/borrowing to your friends or girl)
Also, can't go wrong with Werner. I like my 3 piece breakdown but the there 'buttons' seems like a weak point and sand gunks them up. I wish it was more bomber.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I am a big fan of Werner. My kayak paddle is bomber.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Werner Stinger one piece. You will buy more paddles within a year.


----------

